# Travel Help?



## Kisamari (Aug 17, 2013)

This following Labor day my family is going up on a 7 hour drive to visit family. I know it sounds awful anyway to bring my 4 month old heddgie along with me on such a long trip but there is positively nobody around to take care of my little baby while I'm away.

I've got his travel pouch (Small purse lined with fleece strips, his normal bedding) with a plastic bottom fixed in just in case of a 'emergency'
He has been on a two hour drive before when I was taking him home from his breeder so I know hes not easily nauseous, though id rather be safe then sorry when it come to cleaning up his 'messes'

Is there anything youd recommend to help with this strain-full journy? People have recomended to have the hedgehog in a small cat carrier. And I would prefer to have him in one instead of the makeshift travel pouch. Though I currently don't own one and due to room restrictions, there is positively no room in my car no matter how small the carrier.

Please help out? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Ille (Jan 9, 2011)

I have made a lot of long trips with hedgehogs, rehoming or just driving to rescue. Granted, I have done the driving in the daytime when they are usually sleeping...and that's pretty much all they have done is slept through the whole thing. I will wake them up at least 30m before leaving, hedgehogs will often have a bowel movement about 15-20m after waking. I give them a light snack and then that's it. I carry baby wipes and paper towels for clean up if necessary. Since you have a younger little guy you'll most likely have a bit of that to do, but otherwise he will most likely sleep through the whole thing


----------



## Natashya (Jan 6, 2014)

I am a collage student so I occasionally travel to my parents, a 1 hr drive with my hegie, on weekends.during the winter I put a heat pack in my old purse along with a towel and she will sleep the whole time


----------

